# Will tomatoes under 12/12 Veg, Flower, and Fruit??



## Prodigious Puff (Aug 19, 2008)

Will tomatoes veg, flower, pollinate, and fruit under a constant 600 Watts of 12/12 light?

Better yet, would it work if I grew them with a photoperiod similar to MJ? i.e. vegged under 18/6 for a month and then flowered/fruited under 12/12 for however long it took. 

TomatoPassion.com would be helpful. Does anyone know of a good Tomato Forum? I've searched Google, but have not found the MarPas of tomatoes. Thank you all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2008)

yes they will...tamatoe plants are great to learn indoor growing...They are simular to the canabis plant....Do some your self and see...I tried to google " Tomato passion " as well a while back...but that was in a fun thread..lol

Good luck with this...keep us posted


take care and be safe


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you for the reply! I just bought some Determinate Cherry Tomatoes and some Determinate Bush Steak Hybrids, should be a blast. 

Don't want to be a PITA, but what about my other question. Do you think the tomato plants will miss a beat if I grow them with a month of 18/6 and then switch to 12/12??

Sounds like a journal is in the order.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

MJ TOMATOS ROCK.lol


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Aug 19, 2008)

That's actually something I was also worried about. If they're similar....will the tomatoes pollinate MJ?? I know it has something to do with chromosome content etc. but further than that I am clueless....sounds a bit farfetched (like a dog making offspring with a cat) but in this world you never know.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

Prodigious Puff said:
			
		

> That's actually something I was also worried about. If they're similar....will the tomatoes pollinate MJ?? I know it has something to do with chromosome content etc. but further than that I am clueless....sounds a bit farfetched (like a dog making offspring with a cat) but in this world you never know.


 

Papabeach1 stated he has seen & tatsed Mj tasting Tomatos and me & 4U2smoke want some.lol


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah! I saw that thread....mmmm MJ Maters, sounds delicious. I was thinking though. When (and if) I get MJ and tomatoes in my room I will have no male cannabis plants in my room SO no way to pollinate the tomatoes, and thus, get "MJ tomatoes." BUT there will be tomato pollen floating around and I certainly wouldn't want to pollinate the cannabis with tomato pollen (although I do not think it's possible/feasible). Couple more weeks or so and I think I'll have tomatoes going...very excited.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2008)

So do you have a canabis plant growing?  and is it Female?...also what Tomatos are you growing?..Ill help you my friend


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Aug 20, 2008)

I harvested about three months ago. So, right now I have no plants growing at all. However, I am remodeling my room and am almost done so I would like to have my MJ crop going along with some tomatoes. SO, if possible I would like to have flowering MJ females (obviously) in the same flower room as my tomatoes. 

Since I have no MJ or tomato clones, I am growing both from seed (thus the reason why I wanted to know if growing tomatoes under 18/6 for a month and then switching to 12/12 would work. Then I could just grow them both side by side the whole way through...EASY!)

I purchased one pack of determinate Cherry Tomatoes and one pack of Determinate Bush Steak Hybrids. I have one 3x3 Ebb and Flow Tray under a 600 watt HPS to devote to the tomatoes. As stated earlier these strains are determinate, so they stay relatively small. That said, I was going to try and do 9 tomato plants in the 3'x3' tray. Does all of this sound feasible? Thank you for your help everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2008)

I will try and help...first I would like to say for those that are lurking around and are wanting to learn to grow MJ  indoors that the "Tomato"  plant is the best to lern.with...If you can grow a tomato plant than you can grow MJ..

IMO..you can grow them both togather but would be concerned about hieght growth difreance..I started my tomato plants early this year in my grow room..shocked them when put outside...but the Mj plant was a bit Larger then Tomato plant..may want to Look into "LST"....

Tomatos will need longer veg then 12/12 from seed..I just dont know how much..

sorry but you cant breed them togather..try "Grafting"

Run with this my friend...I will fallow along..I love to try new stuff...




Take Care and Be Safe


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 16, 2008)

I am doing indoor grow of Tomato's and have 5 going on and I am under 14/10 400 watt MH and the oldest Old tyime plant is already flowering and there about 7 flowers so I will have some Juicey Tomato's by Thanksgiving I hopen for..  The size of the Plant right now is about 12 inches..

I also did a grow of tomato and MJ together when I did the first grow of MJ and I can say that the Tomato's pollin won't hurt the MJ at all I don't think at least I didn't notice anything.  But that was under CFL'S, but I didn't get that much Tomato's and the size was small small instead of being BIG. 
 so hopen this time the Tomato's get BIG..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2008)

what strain of tomato?   BEEF STEAK is a Large one


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 17, 2008)

cannabis will NOT crossbreed with the tomatoe.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 19, 2008)

Tomatoes do not rely upon a photoperiod for signaling the time to reproduce. It doesn't matter the light timing, though I will say tomatoes are light-hungry plants (note the broad leaves) so give em all the light they want with at least a 7 hour period of darkness.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 19, 2008)

how about a 24/7 ? lol


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 19, 2008)

My tomato plants cowered at the indoor lights. They didn't like it and it was far too intense.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 21, 2008)

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> My tomato plants cowered at the indoor lights. They didn't like it and it was far too intense.



That's *REALLY* strange since tomatoes are a full-sun heat-loving plant. I've got one growing right now


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 21, 2008)

I kept it about fifteen centimeters from the tops and when they sprouted they cowered. I put them outside and they were just fine. If you go to a hydroponic store and see their tomato plants they have the lights in an open room about sixty plus centimeters from the top. Marijuana requires a lot of light for some reason. Anyways I just know from my grow that my tomatoes did not like the lights so close.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 21, 2008)

I am not at the fruiting stage yet but they don't sex. They are both male and female plants.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 21, 2008)

They do not produce that much foliage either from my experience but this is my first time to grow them. It's kind of sparse because their fruit buds need room to grow and receive light. The tomatoes that I am working with are heirloom though and supposedly at their best they get to be about a kilo. I think because MJ has extensive branching and foliage that it needs much more light.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 22, 2008)

Just Notice on mine indoor tomato's grow that the flowers are fallen off and DON"T know why ? 
any help?


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 22, 2008)

They are probably about to fruit. I'm not sure though but that is how some fruiting/flowering plants reacts to pre-harvest. I'm not at that point right now.


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 12, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Sorry if this is an old thread but it's funny!

Yes you can grow tomato plants along with tons of other plants in your growroom but they will not fruit unless you have carriers (bees are the best) or self-polination. There has to be some form of pollination to produce a fruit.

No you cannot crossbreed cannabis with tomatoes. They have also tried this with hops, potatoes, turnip and many many others, all ending in failure. They have also tried to use grafting with these plants as well without any luck.

:fly: Mal C :fly:


----------



## zipflip (Apr 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I tried to google " Tomato passion " as well a while back...but that was in a fun thread..lol
> 
> Good luck with this...keep us posted
> 
> ...


 
i was serchin the forums bout tomatoes and noticed slomo had a thread  bout tomatoes goin and 4u a while bak here mentioned somethin bout a tomato passion lol existed. well i think heres somethin pretty darn close to MP but for tomaters for any it might interest.. i been readin on here  now an then lately     hxxp://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/tomato/


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i was serchin the forums bout tomatoes and noticed slomo had a thread bout tomatoes goin and 4u a while bak here mentioned somethin bout a tomato passion lol existed. well i think heres somethin pretty darn close to MP but for tomaters for any it might interest.. i been readin on here now an then lately hxxp://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/tomato/


 



:aok:


I gotta find the Pic  of my  THC  tomato plant :giggle:   thanks for pulling it back up  *Zip*..and for the record. when these are done indoor  they have to be pollenated by hand:ciao:


----------



## 420benny (Apr 16, 2009)

4u is right. You have to tickle their tonsils a bit with a small paintbrush to pollinate the mater flowers indoors. I have some mixed in with my starts, too. I grow heirlooms and cherry tomatoes. Got 35 to plant outside in a month. I plan on keeping a sungold cherry mater going indefinitely inside once my room gets done. Good for bonus points with the wifey in the winter.
Edit: if you want to find tomato growers who are as anal about maters as we are about bud, look up tomatoville. There are some serious growers out there and egos to match. You've been warned. A friendlier site is Idigmygarden forum, sponsored by Baker Creek Seeds. Nice bunch of folks there.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 17, 2009)

i dubt i'll be groing them indoors this year but outdoors more. aint got any garden space outside so im gonna take this huge old wooden crate type box i got and im a use it for my toms i think and keep on my deck use it as a flower bed. its  2.5 ft tall and 5 ft long and 2.5 ft wide- maybe 3 tom plants or more?. and i wanna try some green peppers. MMMMMMMMMM
   i got a small patch outside where the people who owned hose before me had few flower garden beds where im a put some radishes and strawberries too.
  now this is just my plan. still in my head but if all goes well i'll be doin my outdoor vegies this year.  
  last time i tried growin any vegies outside here  i got jacked my bunch neighborhood kids.  it happens to alot of gardens round this town. and these punks only smash the toms etc round town is all.  dam kids.

4U<<<<< did u find ya THC tom pic?  i remember readin papabeaches old thread sometime last year botut hese thc toms too.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i dubt i'll be groing them indoors this year but outdoors more. aint got any garden space outside so im gonna take this huge old wooden crate type box i got and im a use it for my toms i think and keep on my deck use it as a flower bed. its 2.5 ft tall and 5 ft long and 2.5 ft wide- maybe 3 tom plants or more?. and i wanna try some green peppers. MMMMMMMMMM
> i got a small patch outside where the people who owned hose before me had few flower garden beds where im a put some radishes and strawberries too.
> now this is just my plan. still in my head but if all goes well i'll be doin my outdoor vegies this year.
> last time i tried growin any vegies outside here i got jacked my bunch neighborhood kids. it happens to alot of gardens round this town. and these punks only smash the toms etc round town is all. dam kids.
> ...


 

:rofl:  no  sorry..but  it was *Poppabeach1*  and I was haveing fun...I took the Ladie I had in a container  and hung  cherry toms   from her..made it look like THC  toms..that  barrel container is great...I am doing a lot of caged veggies..how  about  we do another Largest tomato contest?  Ill PM..*FlyingHigh*..see if he wants to reup  last summers contest..:hubba: ..going to be a great summer:bolt::bong:


----------



## zipflip (Apr 17, 2009)

if all goes as planned and i do get tomatoes goin  ya can count me in.  
  im new to all this gardenin stuff but the idea and concept of it all seems very theraputic as well i ahvave ben told same by many. so since i become disabled i been tryin to get goin on a hobby this summer. other than just my MJ grow. n i figured i might give tomatoes an a few others a whirl as well.
  it just sucks that ya cant put ya mj plants up in ya front yard and just let em be full an beutiful like rest garden plants.  i'd give anythin to at least live out in the country.  hell if i had any land i'd have MJ plants  like one here one there an one over there .... come harvest it be like a treasure hunt lol.
  i'm gonna have to buy some started plants tho. i aint got no room in my mj grow for anythi else watsoever lol. 
  i'll keep ya posted on it all.  i might be gettin to town this weekend an if i do i'll prollly pick up all my stuff i need. for it.
  i guess too from wat i been reading is that in comparision to mj tomatoes are as simple if not easier to grow than...?
  wat im curious is do i start out just as if i was doin mj with these tomatoes basically?
  im gonna have to get some readin on tomatoes done sometime too..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2009)

hey *zip*...i buy tomatoe plants ..i dont do seed..buy some small plants  cheap..plant them in soil and :watchplat:  and :bong:  I have a bunchm out in my yard:giggle:  Mj that is..and it is very therypudic..may i sugest  some cherry toms  and maybe a Bell pepper or two..i think you said not much room..these and others  are good container growers..well need to grow now..check back Later:ciao:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 18, 2009)

it's spring time boys! time for the annual 'mater challenge'....:hubba:


----------



## zipflip (Apr 18, 2009)

im a newb on tom's  too but im sure gonna give it a whirl on the tom's this year.


----------

